# Goodbye Barney.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, many of you on here 'knew' my dog Barney. You will also have known how much he meant to me. On Thursday night he started salivating and was very distressed when he was eating. He seemed to be in pain and I thought he'd maybe swallowed something. Off to the vets on Saturday, and he wasn't really sure. He asked us to come back in today, and me and the wife drove him in.

On the way he had a massive, horrible seizure, throwing himself around the car, frothing at the mouth. It really was awful.

We got to the vet and he helped us get him in, but he couldn't really stand properly.

The vet said he thought he had a brain tumour and he put him to sleep in my arms this morning about 11am. He was 11 years old.

Many won't understand, but he meant so much to me, my mum bought him for me when my Dad died, so I had something to concentrate on. He was a massive help to get me through that, and he was a loving, gentle friend to the children as the family dog.

I'm not ashamed to say I'm crying my eyes out as I write this.

I thought I'd put this on as many of you seen pics and videos of him over the years.

I'll miss him terribly.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mate, I truly feel for you and your family.....

RIP Barney....


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a lump in my throat reading this. Most, if not all, dog owners will have some idea of how you feel.

They have a character all their own & they become very much one of the family.

Greatest sympathy mate.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

The loss of a friend is awful.

You have my sympathy.

Take care of yourself & RIP Barney.

Dave


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

i feel your pain, i have had your trouble a few times, a quick replacement always helped me.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Know how you feel. Heart felt sympathy for your loss.

Julian (L)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

So sorry to hear Cammy,

my greatest sympathy for you and your family. You are right and I do feel like I 'knew' Barney, I loved that barking at the window video.

We've a few boxers here in the village and I always think about you two when I see one.

all the best mate, keep your chin up.

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear this Cammy it really is losing a member of your family, RIP Barney.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Sincere condolences to you and yours Cammy, a very saddening tale.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I dont think Ill ever have a dog as I was so brokenhearted when I was a living at my parents and our dogs died, we had 8 over the years and it never got easier when they died-they really were part of the family.

Take some time out and then perhaps you can think about giving another dog a loving home and easing your pain.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm really sorry for your loss Cammy.

I bet he was a great dog. I've lost two in the past myself and it's a horrible thing to go through.

Like losing your best mate.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear this cammy

Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss Cammy, I know how you feel. I cried like a baby when we had to have our German Shepherd put to sleep in April this year. I still miss her terribly. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks a lot lads, means a lot. I just can't stop crying, I haven't cried since my dad died. Still can't believe he's gone. He'd normally be right beside me here on the settee as I'm typing...oh feck, here we go again!


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

So sorry Cammy, just remember the joy he gave you

Ian


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this cammy.

RIP Barney.

Brian.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

No shame in crying mate I was welling up reading it. I've two dogs in my life so far and both times their passing was a huge blow for me.

All the best

Jamie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Gutted for you Cam


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I know just how you feel, Cammy. They're not pets; they're family. Our sincere condolences to you and yours.

R.I.P., Barney.

Nick


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

My sincere condolenses fella. I'm sure he'll be sorely missed. Just remember all the good times you had with him and the loving fun life you gave him. I grew up with boxers having 2 through most of my childhood, fanstastic fellas.

Brighty


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been through this a few times Cam and it never gets any easier. I understand that you're heartbroken and I'm sorry you're suffering mate.

Think about the good times and concentrate on them, not the grief.:wink1:

All the best old buddy.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Please accept my condolences, Cammy. He was a gorgeous dog!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

RIP Barney.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Really bad news Cammy and I understand fully how upset you are.

Condolences

Alasdair


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Awful news Cammy and very very sorry about it.

Maybe you could give a good home to another


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

He looks like a real character. Sad to hear he's gone.

Kevin


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So sorry Cammy - what to say? We missed our daft Lab so much - but Ella (Mrs Mel) is convinced he's up there with her Mum - he visited her every day for a titbit whilst she was alive - and I'm not arguing with Mrs Mel. So Barney will be faffing about as daft as a brush on walks with your Dad, I'm sure!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cammy mate, am really sorry to hear of this, I know he meant so much to you... RIP Barney


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

My deepest sympathy on your loss. I completely understand your loss and the tears you are shedding.

In my seventy six years I have had many dogs (sometimes as many as four at a time) and every one becomes a member of the family and their passing is always heartbreaking to we humans. I always claimed my dear wife was the "dog person" but truth be told, I was as much as she. When my wife deceased ten years ago she left me with three dogs. Two have since departed and now I am left alone with one who is my only companion. She is never far from my side. She is getting up in age and if she goes before me I will be crushed nearly as bad as the day I lost my wife. Dogs always give unconditional love.

This was my wifes favorite poem about losing a beloved pet and a copy hangs in the house.

*The Rainbow Bridge*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone very special to them; who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to break away from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. YOU have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life *but never absent from your heart*.


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

Not much I can say other than "sorry" - my daft hound is looking at me now - they get under your skin don't they?

I'm welling up now...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Terrible news...please accept my condolences too, Cammy.

Little comfort, I know, but I've had to let go two dogs in the past five years (Fred & Barney). I had both from pups, and both made it to nearly 16 years.

But, something the vet said stuck with me..."If they lived a happy, healthy life for that many years, then you must've been doing something right." :wink1:


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss

I dont know if this will work for you,

but I use my favorite picture of my

beloved "jack" as my desktop background,

this way I see him every day and it brings

me great comfort remembering the good times

we had together.

I know how you are feeling

hope this may lessen the pain.

Regards Bryan


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys,

all your comments really mean a lot to me, and does help. Thanks guys, when all's said and done this is quite a forum.


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

I am so sorry, Cammy, to hear your sad news. Barney looks like a lovely dog, I am sure you have many happy memories of him. I wish there was something I could say or do to ease your pain. I know from experience that with time the hurt will fade but those joyful memories will always remain with you.

All the best

Caroline x


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss...

Best wishes mate.

Greg.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Gutted for you.

Try to remember that you gave Barney a good great life.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cammy,im genuinely gutted for you,i hope you find some peace in that Barney suffers no more and he enjoyed a lifetime of love from you.I also have a boxer and know i will be devastated when the worse happens.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been looking through his kennel club certificates, and found his dad's details (Blueprint Beern Skittles At Walkon).

I remember the breeder saying he won something at Crufts, was champion of Australia, and was a famous show dog, but hadn't quite realised what the score was:

he won Crufts! Bloody hell, old Barney must have been worth a bit!

Here's his dad: http://walkon_boxers.tripod.com/Skittles.html

and, beign the sad bugger I am, here's some nice pics of Barney. It was at John Muir Country Park, which is just 10 minutes away from me. The light was great for taking pics (sorry if you're starting to get bored with this!)


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Only just read this, I cant imagine how you are feeling. I hope you can remember all the good times you shared together.

We have a dog, he will be 2 in January. The thought of what is to come brings tears to my eyes. I cant imagine life without him.

Poople who dont own dogs dont understand how much they mean to us. He really is my baby, and I would be as distraught loosing him as I would a child.

I know you may feel its too soon, but Im sure getting another dog, especially a rescue would help a lot. You wont be forgeting Barney, and he will know that.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Tom, very well put.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Terrible news Cammy best to remember the 11 good years you had with him.

RIP Barney


----------

